# Horse paintings from Australia.



## Wild Child (Dec 1, 2007)

Great paintings !!
I totally adore the pally, and a couple of questions.
Do you paint on canvass or on card?
&
Do you draw them first, and then paint, or just paint away !!
Just wondering (you dont have to say here) but are you from Aus ?


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,
yes, I'm from Australia - from sunny Queensland (great one day, perfect the next).

I usually paint on canvas, but also board, card and whatever else is at hand. I usually do a light, rough drawing in pencil or light yellow paint on the canvas first, just to outline the head, eyes, nostrils and major bone structure, and then fill in the background, then I paint the horse building up from basic dark and light shadings then doing the details starting around the eyes and working out. I leave the eyes themselves until last.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Beautiful paintings! I can draw, but would love to learn how to paint someday.


----------



## Wild Child (Dec 1, 2007)

I am in love with QLD. I really want to live there somtime. We have a QH mare from up there. I live in Victoria.....All I can say, is dont trust the weather....

I am really interested in painting. I draw quite a bit, and I might post a few pics. They arent the best, because I like drawing at night, and half the time it ends up being finished in bed. Another question I can never decide on it colour ??
Do you copy a pic, or just out of your mind colours ?


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I really like your work, good stuff!!

Wess


----------

